# Forum Home Renovation Doors, Windows, Architraves & Skirts  Help to make a casement for a glass panel

## woodyshed

I am bidding on some glass panes on ebay so that i can use them for my shed i am building.  Can anyone guide me on how i go about adding this window to my wall frame.  I have allowed for the window space but how do i encase the window pane?

----------


## Bloss

Assuming a wood frame - You have to create a frame then an L shape recess in it - by nailing beading on or using a machine to create one (can be done in a  number of ways). The frame should be about 5-6mm larger than the glass pane in both directions so that when you site the glass in you can do so easily and without any force on the glass. You will also need some beading to hold the glass against that rebate L too.  
You can use silicon sealant to bed the glass against the frame and make sure it is waterproofed. You do a test run first t make sure the glass fits neatly and is not touching any of the wood sides. Then you run a bead of silicone all the way around and carefully place the glass back in and press firmly to evenly spread the silicone. You can then tack the beading on to the side of the frame to hold the glass in place. Sometimes you need to use more silicone and some people use silicone on both sides. 
The timber should be primed before the glass goes in then painted afterwards - you can paint it fully before if you wish. 
Traditionally linseed oil putty would be used and there are other sealants, but for a garage or shed and DIY silicone is better IMO. 
You could also go to an aluminium supplier or window manufacturer and get some aluminium frame which has a plastic strip to weatherproof.

----------

